# Men’s Original Prewar/Postwar Balloon Tire  tank bikes



## Kevin Crowe (Mar 30, 2020)

Shopping for men’s original or restored  prewar/postwar (‘35-‘55) balloon tire, tank bikes.  Need shipped to Jasper Georgia 30143 unless close by.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 30, 2020)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1948-westfield-custom-deluxe.162959/  I have this one for sale!!


----------



## z-bikes (Mar 31, 2020)

I have this mid to late 50's Hawthorne for sale but I'm not into shipping it. With ML/AA probably not going to happen the logistics of getting it to Georgia from Wisconsin don't seem good. $350


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2020)

48 westfield


----------



## easyrider (Apr 1, 2020)

rollfast 300.00


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a real nice '48 Rollfast if you don't mind making a road trip. Located in Roseville MI (near Detroit)








						Sold - 1948 Rollfast | Archive (sold)
					

Gorgeous original paint 1948 Rollfast with nice patina. I love how the reverse paint fenders really make it pop! This thing rides like a dream. Light and horn are untested.  $800 Reduced to $750 firm, cash. Local pick up only in Roseville MI. No shipping, no paypal, no trades.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Apr 15, 2020)

tech549 said:


> 48 westfield
> 
> View attachment 1165460



I like it.  How much?  Will you ship to GA 30143?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Crowe (Apr 15, 2020)

tech549 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1948-westfield-custom-deluxe.162959/  I have this one for sale!!



I’ll pay your price if you cover shipping to me in Jasper Georgia 30143, probably $75.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2020)

kevin sent you a PM.


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Apr 17, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 1174999



Sorry but I have that one


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Apr 29, 2020)

Bump.  Looking for TOC men’s bikes with history too


----------



## Kevin Crowe (May 10, 2020)

Adding prewar balloon tire tank bikes to go with all of my postwar


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

Kevin Crowe said:


> Adding prewar balloon tire tank bikes to go with all of my postwar



This is what we call... the "Good Stuff"! Good luck with the search. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevin Crowe (May 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This is what we call... the "Good Stuff"! Good luck with the search. V/r Shawn



Well, you & Mike got me hooked on them.


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2020)

How about Shawn’s snap tank?  That’s a killer deal


----------



## Kevin Crowe (May 10, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> How about Shawn’s snap tank?  That’s a killer deal



Shawn, what’s the snap tank?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 10, 2020)

I believe @Robertriley is referring to this https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-cwc-western-flyer.168001/ 
 that Shawn @Freqman1 has been listing for sale ... but is now marked SOLD
Hope you've made your plans for Pittsburgh Swap meet/Show coming up in just another 4 weeks! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Kevin Crowe (May 10, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I believe @Robertriley is referring to this https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-cwc-western-flyer.168001/
> that Shawn @Freqman1 has been listing for sale ... but is now marked SOLD
> Hope you've made your plans for Pittsburgh Swap meet/Show coming up in just another 4 weeks! Cheers! CCR Dave



Yep.  Saw that.  Not my style.  But glad he sold it.

Unless I find someone to ride with me or at least hang out with there, I’m not a fan of driving that far alone and/or go to that much trouble.  I wish it was closer.  Maybe I’ll see if Craig is available.

I am hoping to attend ML in October on my birthday if I’m recovered from trip to Ireland. I have in-laws near there in OH. in the meanwhile, I’m buying a lot from home as it is.


----------



## danfitz1 (May 25, 2020)

...


----------



## danfitz1 (May 31, 2020)

......


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 21, 2020)

Here is this DX 2 hour drive from me.








						1940 Schwinn DX - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1940 Schwinn DX



					albany.craigslist.org


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Jul 25, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> Here is this DX 2 hour drive from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ad was deleted.  Available?


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2020)

***PENDING***   I would sell my 1935 Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon, plenty of pictures if interested.  $1850.00. Tank tires/wheels probably worth $1100.00. As parts I am sure worth more.   Not an easy bike to find as you probably know.  Thanks, Ray    I am in N.C. about 25 miles south of Raleigh


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Jul 31, 2020)

stoney said:


> I would sell my 1935 Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon, plenty of pictures if interested.  $1850.00. Tank tires/wheels probably worth $1100.00. As parts I am sure worth more.   Not an easy bike to find as you probably know.  Thanks, Ray    I am in N.C. about 25 miles south of Raleigh
> 
> View attachment 1235178



Sorry for delayed response.  I just saw your message.  I’m interested.  Please text me photos at 770-735-7575.  Your close enough that maybe I or my bike rep friend can pickup.  Address?


----------

